# AMD ATI Stream Encoder plugin for Adobe Premiere



## CrackerJack (Jun 29, 2009)

Just found this article, 



> By Hilbert Hagedoorn, June 17, 2009 - 7:21 PM
> 
> AMD has published a test version of the ATI Stream Encoder Plugin for Adobe Premier Pro CS4, you can download it over here. The plug-in is a result of collaboration between AMD and Adobe, all in the goal of utilizing Stream technology to level the load between the CPU and the GPU.
> 
> AMD's plug-in will accelerate all ATI Stream capable cards, e.g. Radeon 2000 series onwards. Seeing both consumer and commercial products accelerating a professional application is really beneficiary for the companies in the video business, given that for the price of single professional card you can usually get three to four regular ones. In case of Quadro CX, you can get around five GeForce GTX 285 graphics cards.


SOURCE

Fixing to try it out!!!



***NOTE WINDOWS 7/XP USERS***
This program is only supported by Vista SP1!!! The attachment: I made changed the OS check, this should work on OS (Windows Only)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 29, 2009)

Attach the msi file, I made changes to the file. There is no longer a OS Check!!!


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 30, 2009)

And only for AMD cpu's.


----------



## human_error (Jun 30, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> And only for AMD cpu's.



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :shadedshu

really wanted to try that out too


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 30, 2009)

Well just got done trying it out, IT WORKS GREAT!!! For anyone that has a full AMD System I would recommend this! This cuts times nearly by 40% compare to stock.


----------

